# CS650M mit Lüfterlagerschaden (nicht immer laut, aber sehr störend)



## lalaker (10. Oktober 2015)

*CS650M mit Lüfterlagerschaden (nicht immer laut, aber sehr störend)*

Wie komme ich am schnellsten zu Ersatz? 

Händler oder RMA über Corsair?


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CS650M mit Lüfterlagerschaden (nicht immer laut, aber sehr störend)*

Kommt jetzt auf den Händler an. Wo hast du denn gekauft?


----------



## lalaker (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CS650M mit Lüfterlagerschaden (nicht immer laut, aber sehr störend)*

Schau mal in den MF-Thread, dort habe ich die gleiche Frage gestellt


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CS650M mit Lüfterlagerschaden (nicht immer laut, aber sehr störend)*

Erfahrungsgemäß geht es am schnellsten wenn du die RMA über uns direkt machst. Hierzu ein Ticket über unser Kundenportal eröffnen. Das Netzteil musst du an unser  RMA Lager in Deutschland senden. Kosten für den Versand können wir im Rahmen der Garantie hierfür leider nicht übernehmen.

Alternativ MF kontaktieren und dort anfragen, ob seitens MF erst eingeschickt wird oder direkt aus ihrem Lagerbestand getauscht werden kann. Falls eingeschickt wird, geht es schneller wenn es über uns direkt abgewickelt wird.


----------

